# Flights from Sydney cancelled...what did you do?



## pencilpusher (May 12, 2011)

Planned to drive back to Melbourne...did push through


----------



## joebilly (Jul 7, 2011)

Some companies are flying even when others are not. The government allows the airplanes to fly in lower altitude. It's safe, but it's more expensive for the company, that's why some companies decide to refuse doing that, but you can always (almost) find a alternative.


----------



## pencilpusher (May 12, 2011)

Yep, 9 hour drive a wow experience, really need to be back and knowing that the flights resumed 2 hours before parking the car. lol if only I waited...

cheers


----------

